# Second Stick project.



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

So being that the ground is covered with snow in my neck of the woods, it makes its really hard to go stick blank hunting. soooo off to the hardware store to buy a shovel handle. :thumbsu: So after spending 12.00 bucks for a oak shovel handle I got to work. for this stick I am thinking of a Irish theme, so diamond cut handle and main body is basket weave effect ....Now that my friends was a pain in the rump.

right now still trying to figure out what to cap off the top end with. kinda stuck on a clover in cased in a clear resin ball. Ideas are welcome.

Still have a lot of work to do but here is where it stands at the moment.

P.S. can any one tell me how to get these pictures to be straight?









Cheers


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Coming along very nicely!

As for a resin ball, I'm no expert but I think if you found something the shape you wanted-- like a small plastic vase, for example-- cut it in half and filled one half with resin, added the clover (or shamrock) then poured the rest, it should work. Spray your mould with cooking spray like Pam first so it will release easily. You could add a hole at the bottom for a threaded rod or bolt to attach it to the shank.

Or something cool would be to pour half the resin, carve a shamrock into the flat surface with your Dremel, then fill that with green resin. When it has dried, fill the rest.

Not sure how you're posting but if you're using a pc, you can go into your picture file and rotate them 90 degrees. If you're on a phone, I have no idea other than holding the phone 90 degrees differently than you were when taking the pics.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

dww2 said:


> Coming along very nicely! As for a resin ball, I'm no expert but I think if you found something the shape you wanted-- like a small plastic vase, for example-- cut it in half and filled one half with resin, added the clover (or shamrock) then poured the rest, it should work. Spray your mould with cooking spray like Pam first so it will release easily. You could add a hole at the bottom for a threaded rod or bolt to attach it to the shank. Or something cool would be to pour half the resin, carve a shamrock into the flat surface with your Dremel, then fill that with green resin. When it has dried, fill the rest. Not sure how you're posting but if you're using a pc, you can go into your picture file and rotate them 90 degrees. If you're on a phone, I have no idea other than holding the phone 90 degrees differently than you were when taking the pics.


I like the idea of sculpting a Shamrock with the Dremel...thinking of now carving it on the top cap and putting some epoxy on top of it to cap it off....maybe even ad some inlay gold leaf to it..


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Rodney said:


> Nice!


Thank you

Rodney


----------



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

That is admirable carving. A shovel handle, eh? Hmmmm.


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

DesertLoon said:


> That is admirable carving. A shovel handle, eh? Hmmmm.


Thank you! Yup! Home Hardware store my winter inventory stock supplier


----------

